# Zahlenkombination in Array speichern



## abina (12. Jan 2007)

Hallo 

wie kann ich die Komnintion von Zahlen in ARRAY speichern und , aus dem Array jweils die Kombination testen??? 

z.B. int a und c sollen Zahlen zugewiesen bekommen a = 2 und c= 2 

angenommen ich möchte eine Schleife mit den Werte a = 2 und c= 1 und danch a= 3 und c = 2 durch laufen . 

wie ist sowas möglich 

habt ihr meine Problem verstanden....................


----------



## Wildcard (12. Jan 2007)

Bitte?  :bahnhof:


----------



## Beni (12. Jan 2007)

abina hat gesagt.:
			
		

> habt ihr meine Problem verstanden....................


Lies deinen Beitrag selbst durch, dann ist zumindest diese Frage geklärt...  :lol:  :autsch:


----------



## Jango (12. Jan 2007)

Beni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> abina hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Abina kann schlecht deutsch - eigentlich hat ihr Slater immer geholfen.


----------



## Beni (12. Jan 2007)




----------



## Jango (12. Jan 2007)

och - das ist ja süß...


----------



## SlaterB (12. Jan 2007)

ich kann auch nur deutsch verstehen,
oder wenigstens viel Text und viele Beispiele..


----------



## Jango (12. Jan 2007)

Das hab ich doch bloß deshalb geschrieben, weil du ihr das letzte Mal so geduldig geholfen hast.


----------



## Gast (12. Jan 2007)

mach ein objekt mit 2 instanzvariablen oder benutze 2 arrays


----------



## Eldar (12. Jan 2007)

kommentierter Beispielcode, deutsch oder englisch... ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass gast weiß was albina wissen will...


----------



## Guest (13. Jan 2007)

abina hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> wie kann ich die Komnintion von Zahlen in ARRAY speichern und , aus dem Array jweils die Kombination testen???


mit 2 arrays


> z.B. int a und c sollen Zahlen zugewiesen bekommen a = 2 und c= 2
> angenommen ich möchte eine Schleife mit den Werte a = 2 und c= 1 und danch a= 3 und c = 2 durch laufen .
> 
> wie ist sowas möglich




```
int[] a = {2,3};
int[] c = {1,2};

if (a.length==c.length)
{
for (int i=0;i<a.length;i++)
{
System.out.println("a="+a[i]+" c="c[i]);
}
}
```



> habt ihr meine Problem verstanden....................



meinst du das?


----------



## Gast (13. Jan 2007)

Wie wäre es mit einer eigenen kleinen Klasse für deine Zahlenkombinationen (dadurch beliebig erweiterbar) über die du ein Array machst


----------



## André Uhres (13. Jan 2007)

Eldar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass gast weiß was albina wissen will...


Wer ist gast?  :###  :autsch:


----------



## Eldar (13. Jan 2007)

Frag ihn doch...


----------



## Guest (13. Jan 2007)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie wäre es mit einer eigenen kleinen Klasse für deine Zahlenkombinationen (dadurch beliebig erweiterbar) über die du ein Array machst



Ich würde lieber ne ArrayList nehmen...


----------

